# Hot dogs...



## Big Black Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

What's your favorite brand of hot dogs?  I like the Ball Park bun-length plumpers.  They're pretty good and they remind me of something but I just can't remember what.  Oh well, what's your favorite hot dog?????

Ball Park bun-length plumpers with mustard and mayo.  Yum Yun.


----------



## Terry (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a joke right? lol


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 19, 2010)

Big red smokeys.

Not actually a hot dawg though.

Oscar Mayer all beef are what I usually get.

Just don't buy those conservative dogs.
You will have a bun defecit.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 19, 2010)

Why do hot dogs and hot dog buns come in different count packages?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Big red smokeys.
> 
> Not actually a hot dawg though.
> 
> ...



Can't get big red smokies here in northwestern Illinois.  They have no class here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

Terry said:


> This is a joke right? lol



No joke.  What's your favorite wennie?


----------



## Terry (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't eat hot dogs! I am a very picky eater!


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 19, 2010)

Hebrew National.

Just don't serve them to Shogun, he might call them zionist pigs.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2010)

Mayo on a hot dog? That borders on the psychotic.


----------



## eagleseven (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Vienna Chicago-style dogs, myself.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weaner.
that is what I truly want to beeeeee
If I was an Oscar Meyer weaner
Everyone would be in love with me.


----------



## eagleseven (Mar 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weaner.
> that is what I truly want to beeeeee
> If I was an Oscar Meyer weaner
> Everyone would be in love with me.


You're my wiener!


----------



## Luissa (Mar 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Hebrew National.
> 
> Just don't serve them to Shogun, he might call them zionist pigs.



I was going to say the same thing, for one with Kosher meat you know what you are getting. Kosher pickles are also my favorite. Gotta love the Jews.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Mayo on a hot dog? That borders on the psychotic.



I say the same thing about mayo on hamburgers, then I remind the person who put Mayo on it we are not in Canada.
Favorite scene is when Bruce Willis gets pissed in 9 1/2 yards, because they put mayo on his burger.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Hebrew National.
> 
> Just don't serve them to Shogun, he might call them zionist pigs.


 
Why do most hot dog bun packages come with 8 buns, but Hebrew National gives you only 7 dogs?

Damn Jews gypping me on my hot dogs!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Terry said:


> I don't eat hot dogs! I am a very picky eater!



Do you eat anything that resembles a hot dog?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Hebrew National.
> 
> Just don't serve them to Shogun, he might call them zionist pigs.



Not a bad choice if you can't get Ball Park doggies.
BTW, anything you can dump on a hot dog is good and good for you!  If you don't like mayo on your dogs though you have no accounting for taste.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 20, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weaner.
> ...



And your my bun, huney bun. 

Muddie is my relish. Yum


----------



## eagleseven (Mar 20, 2010)

Mayo on hot dogs? Ick.

Mayo on hamburgers? Yum!

Mayo on fries? *orgasms*


----------



## eagleseven (Mar 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hebrew National weiners.  Made by Conagra.


----------



## Dis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hot dogs are only good when stuck in a baking pan, and smothered with chili, cheese, and onions.  (Keep the bread).  Oscar Meyer Naturals are fine..


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 21, 2010)

Hot dogs?  Say what?  We call 'em MEAT TUBES!


----------



## hjmick (Mar 21, 2010)

First choice, Sabretts, but only with the natural casing.

Second choice, Nathan's, but only with the natural casing.

When I can't find those, which is often, Hebrew National.


----------



## jungulator (Mar 21, 2010)

Hebrew Nationals are my first choice, Kahn's (which I can't seem to get out here) are my 2nd. Oscar Mayer are my trusty standby's though.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 21, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Hebrew National.
> 
> Just don't serve them to Shogun, he might call them zionist pigs.




^^^ Hebrew Nationals are the best!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 21, 2010)

I boil 'em till they bark.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 21, 2010)

honey Mustard, onion, relish, and a bun.    As for the dog, I get the generics.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 21, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> honey Mustard, onion, relish, and a bun.    As for the dog, I get the generics.



You eat generically modified hot dogs?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > eagleseven said:
> ...



And Si is my onions.... as long I have you three, I'm good.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 21, 2010)

Balogna is just a flat hot dog.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it still a HOTdog, if it is cold?


----------



## Yurt (Apr 1, 2010)

comes in kosher as well...i use to eat nothing but hebrew national, but i now eat nathans


----------



## asaratis (Apr 2, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Hebrew National.
> 
> Just don't serve them to Shogun, he might call them zionist pigs.


They _are_ the best.  Sometimes I grill the quarter pound dinner franks and call them _tube steaks. 

_


----------



## editec (Apr 2, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> What's your favorite brand of hot dogs? I like the Ball Park bun-length plumpers. They're pretty good and they remind me of something but I just can't remember what. Oh well, what's your favorite hot dog?????
> 
> Ball Park bun-length plumpers with mustard and mayo. Yum Yun.


 

Hebrew National.

Great taste. (probably healthier for you too)  More expensive though.

And one of their more annoying features is they're sold in lots of 7 dogs.

Naturally buns are sold in lots of 8 or 12.

Meaning unless you're serving 56 dogs, there's no way that your _hot dog-to- hot dog-bun_ ratio is ever going to be right.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 2, 2010)

Some neighborhood kids set up a hot dog/lemonade stand. $1.75 meal. Can't beat it. 
Oscar Meyer from a crock pot and weak Crystal Light. They'll make good Republicans some day.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2010)

It has to be packed in a natural casing so that it explodes as you bite into it. Have a nice spicy flaor to it and be a pork/beef mixture.

A great hotdog needs very few condiments. Just some spicy brown mustard


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Ball Park.
But every now and then I like polish dogs, or brats.

If they aren't cooked over a fire, I fry them in a little oil.

MAYO, ketchup...onions, relish, mustard.

Buns should be buttered and fried so they're hot and crispy around the edges. Or put under the broiler.

Sometimes just mustard.
Sometimes just ketchup.
Sometimes no mayo.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 2, 2010)

Eckrich Beef franks are the best

All the others are too salty for me


----------



## Oddball (Apr 2, 2010)

Once you have an Ambassador dawg, you'll never go back to all the rest of those schwaggy weenies.

Ambassador Dawgs


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 2, 2010)

Dude said:


> Once you have an Ambassador dawg, you'll never go back to all the rest of those schwaggy weenies.
> 
> Ambassador Dawgs




I haven't had those before. I will try them one of these day. I don't eat hotdogs often, but when I do, it has to be the best, at least the best that I currently know about


----------



## Oddball (Apr 2, 2010)

Dis said:


> Hot dogs are only good when stuck in a baking pan, and smothered with chili, cheese, and onions.  (Keep the bread).  Oscar Meyer Naturals are fine..


You should have your state residency revoked.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy crap, they want $46 for 24 oz of weiners!

They'd better be life changing...


----------



## Oddball (Apr 2, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Once you have an Ambassador dawg, you'll never go back to all the rest of those schwaggy weenies.
> ...


Guess you'll just have to order them online, then.

Wimmer's Meats


----------



## Oddball (Apr 2, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Holy crap, they want $46 for 24 oz of weiners!
> 
> They'd better be life changing...


They're only about $10.00 for the 2 lb package in the grocery stores.

BTW, that $46.00 for TWO 24 oz packages.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 2, 2012)

These are the best hot dogs...

Oscar Meyer Select Uncured Beef dogs with no nitrates...smoke with hickory on the BBQ for an hour and a half @ 260 degrees.

Thin sliced vidalia onion and green pepper reduced in mustard sauce

Vlasic Hot Dog Relish.

Provolone cheese.


----------

